# Posting



## Paint (Dec 5, 2018)

I see a lot of people look at the posted questions but no one really helps with answers. 
I am wondering if this site is really worth it. Isn't this why we are here to help each other out?


----------



## Wmlbrewer (Jan 2, 2019)

I am in total agreement. I posted a question some time ago and there has not been one response. The various demonstrations and “how to’s” are very good, informative and helpful. But questions seeking input go unanswered. Kinda frustrating for a site that bills itself as a forum.


----------



## Lillendandie (Oct 22, 2016)

I haven't been very active on the forum, but it seems like forums aren't as popular as they once were. I think it's important to remember that no one is obligated to answer our questions. In fact, a lot of artists might not be able to answer them due to a lack of education or experience. It's up to us to get out there and dig deep to find the knowledge we seek. Sometimes it's going to be like pulling teeth. For my last painting, I posted on probably 10+ social media sites, art communities and art forums (not this one) asking for critique. I only received a handful of actually helpful comments.


----------



## Wmlbrewer (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks for the reply! I understand and totally agree with your comments. I guess it might be more an issue with my expectations that there would be more robust exchange between members in this forum than I see in other subscriptions. But you are correct in your reply, and I do appreciate the response. I’ll just hang in there. Thanks.


----------



## Paint (Dec 5, 2018)

It really is why have a forum if no one responds


----------



## Paint (Dec 5, 2018)

Why have a forum then if we have to research every question we may have. I understand not everyone will know the answer but with all the views I can not believe that everyone is oblivious. Frustrating


----------

